# My FAK (pics)



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is my VOODOO tactical medical bag. It is still and will always be a work in progress but I've got a decent start IMO. I work as a paramedic so I know how to and am trained to use everything in the bags. 

Well built bag with plenty ways to mod and make it your own.

I've got a IFAK and BIG towel (blanket) attached to the bag. It weighs 23 pounds loaded.


Diagnostics:
-BP cuff
-Stethoscope
-Glucose monitor (ready to go, its a Bayer it takes almost no blood to get a reading and its fast I love it)
-Pulse ox (Yes I know, but you can slap that on and have your hand free for other things)
-ALS field manual

Meds:
-Asprin
-Motrin
-Benadryl
-Imodium
-Oral glucose
-Squishers (fast hydration drink...tastes YUK but works)
-IV NS 500cc bag and kit
-Small bottles of Peroxide and Alcohol 
-Alcohol preps



- 1 12x36
- 6 5x9's
- 12 4x4's
- 500 2x2's
- 2 Israel bandages 
- 2 army field dressings
- 1 Kerlex
- 3 roller gauze
- 2 3" ace wraps
- 3 rolls of tape
- 1 roll of gorilla tape
- 3 tagaderm
- 2 cat TQ's

Misc:
-3 Sam splints
-2 pen lights
- Thermal emergency blanket
- flashlights
- chem light
- CPR mask
- Safety glasses
- Hepa Masks
- Gloves (colorful right?)
- Spray hand cleaner


The attached IFAK (also from Voodoo)

Contents:
-Scissors
-32g Nasal w/lube
-Cat TQ
-Extra gloves
-14g IV needles (decompression)
-H&H bandage
-Isreal bandage
-3 4x4's
-3 5x9's
-Hand wipes (just in case)
-Tape
-Roller gauze

Would love to hear your feed back and suggestions.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That a great bag - for a paramedic. 23 pounds??? Good Lord, I hope you don't intend to be very mobile (<- considering, if on foot you may also want to carry some food/water, tools and weapon/ammo in a mobile situation. Vehicular travel is different)


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya its a bit on the heavy side, for the most part is an in the car or area bag instead of a mobil pack. I do have a moded BoB that I can attach to it that make it weigh only 37 pounds. As I said, its a work in progress LOL

Thanks thou.


----------



## Tradecraft (Mar 3, 2014)

That is a lot of gear that is very focused and specific. If you had to bug out do you take this bag or a different scaled down version along with other supplies that are not medical?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a lot more kerlix in my bag, and I just recently down-sized from my squad trauma backpack (looks exactly same as that bag) to an LBT medic pack for my range days. I still keep some misc. small things in there, but with my hobbies it's mostly about GSW and shock, and as fortune would have it, the two ranges I do almost all my shooting sports at, both are within 4 mins response time of the nearest FD, while both ranges are WAY out in the boonies. Thanks Indian Rez Casinos!!! 

The only reason I downsized was because range days were starting to feel like loading up a truck to go shoot 100 rounds from a pistol. now instead of a backpack it's still a decent sized kit but it's much more focused.

I think I'd add that "write in the rain" pen and paper is a good idea. You never know when you get to use those items, and someone like Mase92 is probably trained by habitual use of these items on REAL calls to have instant total recall of the vitals and spit them out on demand, but for a lay person, taking BP, pulse, respiration, that's all REALLY easy to do and learn, but you WILL NOT REMEMBER IT! so get the note pad and pen that work in all weather. It's going to help the medics that are first on scene and they are going to give that to the ER doc's and then the surgeons. It helps give a history, and they need that info. When you're making those notes, include the time, and if you're busy controlling bleeding or airway, dont stop to record vitals, work the problem, but get back to it when/if you can.

Sharpie markers, and masking tape are possibilities for recording vitals too, you can write on your gloves or string the tape along your leg and start writing on that.

If you have the marker you can also mark "T" or "TQ" on the forehead if you've tended a severe bleed and applied a tourniquet. When packaged or just flat out dumped on an ER in the worst cases, blankets and stuff may be used to keep the pt warm, and as they get handed off from person to person to person from event to EMT/Medics to ER... hey, it's a fluid situation... and if it's a horrible regional event, if you're the pt, you want that mark on your forehead  In very rare events (military or medics in the field) you could also mark "M" but that's super rare. (morphine) 

To paraphrase what we learned in the Corps (at least back in my day)...

Start the Breathing
Stop the Bleeding
Treat for Shock
Evacuate to the Rear


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

One of my first EMS instructors told us "EMS is easy - air goes in and out, blood goes round and round. Any variation of this is bad, fix it..." it's all in knowing how. ;-)

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tradecraft said:


> That is a lot of gear that is very focused and specific. If you had to bug out do you take this bag or a different scaled down version along with other supplies that are not medical?


It's a dual purpose bag really. I have smaller kits that go with me in my EDC. This is the "master storage" but can be very convertible. Instead of storing my things in buckets and bins, they are (mostly) all in this. Me and a buddy were going over it, I could probably treat 3-5 seriously injured people in this. Lots more for minor stuff.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 7, 2014)

sir, you are a pack mule


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I love your set up and your reasoning. I think many peoples' first response is that your bag is too heavy because you will have other supplies that are important as well. But if your bug out plan involves family and/or friends, having at least one person that prepared medically would be an enormous asset. I would gladly hump extra food, water, and gear for the guy who would be able to save my life in an emergency. 

If you are alone and have to lug that gear, I hope you can get out by vehicle. That extra gear might compromise a lone traveler on foot. I applaud you for having the gear and the knowledge to use it. My son is an EMT/Firefighter and keeps his bag with him all of the time as well. You are ahead of me. Thanks for the post. It was worth reading and seeing the pics for sure.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Really, the only ALS I see in there is the IV's. I figured more meds like zofran, maybe some ntg, charcoal, some more zofran. Heck, even some narcan. Those are all administrable without a needle so theres another plus. Sure you have to watch dates, but same with the NS, ASA and so on.

What regulations are in your area for carrying ALS gear while off the clock? My neck of the woods, big no-no since you are only allowed to do ALS while working under the off-line / on-line medical control. As I am out of the line of work for close to 5 years now, I could face some problems if I had ALS gear in my car or on my person. Course, SHTF who cares.

Is the medic tag removable? I would think advertising may land you in some hot water with nefarious types who want your gear or knowledge.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, Mase, so I'm the only one who's going to add to your pack because I believe you can never have too much medical equipment. . I would add some sterile saline or sterile water for cleaning out wounds & maybe a 60mL syringe to squirt it with. A thermometer. I didn't see any hemostats or tweezers. Maybe a headlamp in case it's dark. I have a couple cloth diapers in mine for stopping bleeding. Oh, & lots more meds. . At least some steroids, albuterol inhaler, Ativan (because sometimes you just need them to *calm down*). Make some of those Band-aids the ones with kid designs.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Okay, Mase, so I'm the only one who's going to add to your pack because I believe you can never have too much medical equipment. . I would add some sterile saline or sterile water for cleaning out wounds & maybe a 60mL syringe to squirt it with. A thermometer. I didn't see any hemostats or tweezers. Maybe a headlamp in case it's dark. I have a couple cloth diapers in mine for stopping bleeding. Oh, & lots more meds. . At least some steroids, albuterol inhaler, Ativan (because sometimes you just need them to *calm down*). Make some of those Band-aids the ones with kid designs.


Good stuff. 
I have a suture kit to cover the hemo/tweezers.

Headlamp, great idea. The rest, there are most of those in there. Not the kids band-aids and that is an EXCELLENT idea.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I would add in a couple a rolls a vet wrap. Good stuff an works where tape won't.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, so now you need a donkey to carry it all


----------

